# Sold my CTD.....few good deals for you guys.



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Well, I sold my CTD last week and AFTER that the RS package left and right sport rocker panels were ready to be picked up from body shop. Lol. My loss could be your gain. They're Siren Red Tintcoat and I'll throw in the OEM cargo net and some OEM touch up paint. 

Price: $350 shipped to the lower 48 states.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

what made you decide to sell??


----------



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

Just wanted a little bit of a nicer car since I won't be doing a ton of highway driving like I used to.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So what are you buying?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

